

Inside a global cybercrime ring - petewarden
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100324/wr_nm/us_technology_scareware

======
Zak
_When you are just 20, you don't think a lot about ethics_

What planet is this guy from? I understood it was wrong to lie, cheat and
steal when I was 5. If someone had explained to me what malware in 2010 looked
like and how people made money from it, I would have understood that was
wrong.

I'd be a lot more understanding of an explanation like "I couldn't find
legitimate work", but the idea that 20 is too young to understand or care
about ethics is absurd.

------
joe_the_user
Glad to be running a Linux desktop in relation to this ... though it sucks in
a number of other ways.

------
clistctrl
" estimates that a hacker who gets 1 to 2 percent of users of infected
machines to purchase the software can pull in over $5 million a year in
commissions."

Why am I not using my computer security knowledge to do this? haha

